# Flashlight DVR



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Is this cool or what?









*FlashlightDVR™ is a heavy duty, real working flashlight that also allows you to record video and take photos during the day or at night. Featuring strong aluminum construction the FlashlightDVR™ can be used in varying weather conditions, day or night. The FlashlightDVR™ has 128MB of built-in memory and supports mini-SD cards up to 2GB for extra storage. The flashlight includes 3 levels of brightness to customize the intensity of light to the environment it is being used. The infrared sensors provide night vision up to 13ft (4m). This flexible monitoring solution is ideal for security applications where descreet video or image recording may be necessary. The FlashlightDVR™ is also ideal for leisure activities such as camping or fishing where a flashlight and camera are both needed. Easily view/store videos or photos on your computer using the FlashlightDVR's USB port. The FlashlightDVR™ presents monitoring & recording concealed in a portable flashlight!*


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet. whats the price point?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What a great idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can see it being used in law enforcement or going outside at nite to look for bigfoot, but behond that. What is the price anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This would be perfect for a Blair Witch remake!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm working on pricing. I just became authorized a couple of days ago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I know on the retail end I've seen this for $399.99

I'm shooting for the $329 area. we'll see how much up front cash is going to be needed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess it would depend on the quality of the pictures too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

VGA 640 x 480 is the resolution.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

that is awesome but to pricey for my budget


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Am I correct in assuming you cannot see a screen as you are "shooting"?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Bet we'll see one of these in use by TAPS


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is nice....not sure if I need one,...but...hhhmmm
Is it weather proof?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is correct. I'm sure that would add on much more cost.
This is what the top looks like.









Sickie Ickie said:


> Am I correct in assuming you cannot see a screen as you are "shooting"?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is so cool if I ever went back to doing repo's it would be a must have


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What kind of image sensor?
Keep in mind that he resolution can be as big as it wants, but if it's only got a 1/8" CCD and a pinhole-sized lens, the picture's not going to look like much.

Still, that's a really cool concept.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is pretty cool, but a little too pricey for my budget!


----------

